# Are you about to buy new bulbs, test done by uk's ''which?'' mag, check it out first.



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

Hi all, i brought some new headlight bulbs after one of my standard ones blew, and i was going to buy the brighter ones, but i could only afford the standard ones so i brought the bosch pure light, which arnt uprated, so i thought.

But when i typed in bosch pure light on google, i found that the uk's which? mag, theses test gadgets etc and turns out that they did a test in march this year and the bosch pure light are brightest bulbs before xenons. they also beat the philips 80% brighter extreme bulbs.

Found some guy on the seatcupra.net forum who's got them and has compared them with his other bulbs.



paulki from seatcupra.net forum said:


> Okay, for those of you waiting for an update of the performance of the Bosch Pure Light H7 bulbs on unlit roads, here it is.
> 
> Excellent illumination, with a bright, even spread of light across the road and the nearside kerb; to my eyes, they are significantly brighter than my old Osram Silverstar +50% bulbs.
> 
> ...


Heres the magazine print










I'am rather thrilled that i've got brighter bulbs than i thought i was buying.


----------



## GolfCL Smooth (Jul 9, 2006)

Where did you buy your bulbs? Are you in the Uk? I haven't been able to find these in NA


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Interesting that the high beam output is so bad while the low beam is better. Makes me wonder if the filament position is slightly off on those bulbs.


----------

